# Has anyone used a Mirror Blind or Shield?



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've seen these advertised and found a bunch of guys who've built them pretty cheap. But I can't really find much info on guys who have actually used them. I'm thinking more like the "stalker shield" - a run and gun - mirror shield. It seems like a cool concept. But maybe a little tricky to make it work really well.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw one these things a few months ago browsing around the web. Can't remember the site but I am sure you can google it up or you tube it. The concept is pretty simple. Take the surrounding environment and project it back out as camoflage. The idea for this has been around for a long time. In fact the military has experimented with reflective gilly suits more than once.

I don't know that they work first hand but from the videos I saw they seem to work just fine. I would probably let the product get a bit more use from others and see if it actually takes off or not. That way I don't have to spend on proving or disproving its usefulness. If anything I think it would be great for yotes and maybe whitetails. I don't see elk or muleys falling for this.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I've looked at their sites. They are pretty expensive - but I've found some ideas on building your own using mirror window tint or mylar sheeting. In the photos and videos it seems to work pretty well. I just can't find many reviews from folks who have actually used them in the field -- Good or Bad. 

I guess I'll have to build one and see how it works.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a buddy who has one he is looking to sell pretty cheap. PM me if interested

Brett


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Would it be because it doesn't work?


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I think they would work great on a sunny day. Reflect the light right into their eyes so they can't see you.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> If anything I think it would be great for yotes and maybe whitetails. I don't see elk or muleys falling for this.


Why? Because their eyes work differently? Are elk or muleys smarter than coyotes or whitetails?

Fishrmn


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> Why? Because their eyes work differently? Are elk or muleys smarter than coyotes or whitetails?
> Fishrmn


Because whitetails and yotes are typically hunted from blinds/stands. Elk and Muleys are spot and stalk. I only know of a handfull of people that have hunted elk and muleys from a stand/blind and they don't have a lot of success at it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> I only know of a handfull of people that have hunted elk and muleys from a stand/blind and they don't have a lot of success at it.


Maybe these would change that.

Fishrmn


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You have to hold it perfectly still when you move it else the reflection moves all over the place and is quite noticeable. Tip it back too far and you reflect a big square of blue sky. Tip it forward a little so it reflects the vegetation below you. Also, depending on how much brush / sage there is in the area, you either push the blind through the brush or you lift it over the brush exposing your legs.

IMO, build a silhouette out of cardboard that looks like a beef cow and stay behind that ^.^


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I've always thought of a blind as a stationary position.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i know theres quite a few people who use them for spring snow goose hunts. they work really well in that situation, because most of the hunts take place in cut fields, where you dont have to move around bushes and other obstacles. ive also seen them, in videos, work on pronghorn hunts, once again, in low vegitation areas.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can tell from first hand experience, the do not work, I took it on a archery antelope hunt, the sun hits it and they pick you up like a spotlight on a stage! Every single time we pulled it out the animals honed in right on it and would bolt. Once I tossed it hunting was fun again!!,


----------

